# "Best" boat/canoe/... for 9 & 11 year old on Green (Stillwater+)



## ski_it (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi- Canoed it many times with the kids (quiet a bit younger than yours). The huge plus, is they paddle (vs. sitting on raft). If they get tired of paddling, at least one of the adults can keep the boat moving. You can teach them to paddle in the stern.


Some people (rent/make) two hooked together like a catamaran. The shuttle people rent them.


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

if you do bring a canoe and have kids on it i would suggest you also bring a long kayak paddle, it is much easier to push a long boat down river by yourself with a kayak paddle... ymmv


----------



## TonyK (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas, I've gone with an inflatable kayak. Partly because I can think of lots of other uses for it with the girls. For what it's worth, the Advanced Elements Tandem which seems to get a lot of decent reviews. 

We will see... Will test it out next weekend perhaps on the Eagle or Ruby Horsethief.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## TonyK (Jul 20, 2010)

Just back from 5 days on Labyrinth. The Tandem Advanced Elements worked really well other than the girls where a bit lazy paddling it. Plenty of space, being about 15' but didn't put much stuff in it other than the girls and a tent.

Even towed the thing 23 miles one day behind my Jackson Karma Traverse. Worked fine and would recommend. Suspect in whiter water a more traditional duckie would do better but would be much slower / draggy on a slow river like the Green.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

